

Pixelator.io is now open source - timetoogo
https://github.com/TimeToogo/Pixelator.Api

======
timetoogo
You can also see the source for the website itself here:
[https://github.com/TimeToogo/Pixelator.Web](https://github.com/TimeToogo/Pixelator.Web)

------
qhoc
Very cool. But dumb question: what is the business need for something like
this?

